# Wood Siding replacement, DIY Questions



## Fiero2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Some of the organal wood sheet siding is in need of replacement around my home. I understand the wood siding comes in 4x8 sheets and cost around $30. Seems simple enough to buy and replace. Although I not a home repair guy. Is the a good book available to take on such a job?

Like what type of nails I will need, small tools etc...

My home is one story so this will make the job simpler I hope?

James


----------



## havasu (Jan 12, 2011)

If your intent is to pull off the bad wood and replace it with the new wood, try to use the old wood as a template. It will make your life alot easier. Also, when securing, make sure you use an exterior grade screw.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 13, 2011)

Most often it's attached with galvinized spirial 8 penny nails, not screws.
There is no book to tell you how to do that one.
Is this T-111 siding?
If it is your going to first have to measure to see if each panel is only 8' tall. A lot of older homes were done with 9' or 10' panels which are now in most cases special order.
Next comes the fact that if it is T-111 there's a few differant patterns avalible, smooth, rough, 4, 5, 6, 8" spacing between the cut in low spots.
The ends of the pieces over lap each other and thats the tricky part to get loose.
Your going to have to look over the panels to find where the laps are and only remove the whole panel not a section in the middle.
I use a cats paw pry bar to remove all the nails I can in the field leaving the ones near the over lap for later.
I make two cuts in the panel running up and down about 2" from the ends of the panels, remove the center section then use a flat bar to try and get behind the two parts still in place just enough to lift them a little but so I can get a sawsall with a metal cutting blade in the space to cut off the nails.
The reason you have to do it this way is because where the lap is on one side the nails holding it in place are covered up by the panel to the roght or left of it depending on how the panels were installed.
Most of the time these panels rot because they were installed to close to the ground. It's suggest in the install info to never have them closer then 12" of the grade and 4" from any shingles if there on a gable.
DO yourself a favor and start thinking along the lines of going over that wood with vinyl siding and save yourself alot of work every year patching, painting.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 13, 2011)

Just to add a bit to that, 
I would use a good oil based primer and paint on  ALL cut edges of the piece of T-111 plywood, before you nail it up. I know this is a pain, however this will help it to last longer.


----------



## DrHicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Fiero2 said:


> Some of the organal wood sheet siding is in need of replacement around my home. I understand the wood siding comes in 4x8 sheets and cost around $30. Seems simple enough to buy and replace. Although I not a home repair guy. Is the a good book available to take on such a job?
> 
> Like what type of nails I will need, small tools etc...
> 
> ...



The price, thickness, and quality of this vertical siding varies greatly.  Be sure to do your research.

Frankly, I'm not a fan of it.  But if you're going to do it, what InspectorD said is spot on.  Make sure you do a really good job of sealing it.


Good luck!


----------



## todd13 (Jan 23, 2011)

rather than vinyl check the price of hardy board in some cases its cheaper


----------



## fannyjocosa (May 5, 2011)

The advantages of installing a new fiber cement exterior is that you get the best return on your investment over all other repairs on your home.There are many siding options available to homeowners, including wood, aluminum, vinyl, hardboard, and fiber cement .


----------



## kwj001 (May 12, 2011)

Is the wood sheet siding directly covering the stud walls or is there supposed to be some other surface under this?


----------



## DrHicks (May 13, 2011)

kwj001 said:


> Is the wood sheet siding directly covering the stud walls or is there supposed to be some other surface under this?



There should definitely be sheeting underneath it.


----------

